# not again



## The Pi (May 2, 2010)

i have been having the same errors as the last time the site messed up


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 5, 2010)

Yeah, well, say which problems you have, then. I bet you're just trying to increase your postcount by making on-phrase posts and topics like this. I could be wrong, but I really think you're just spamming.

What's happening? Images not showing up? Layout messed up? What?


----------



## Law (May 5, 2010)

it's been doing that thing where it goes weird


----------



## mrfatso (May 5, 2010)

who's nathan king and why did he edit your post? But like what overlord has mentioned, please give us more information, not all of us are born physics..


----------



## prowler (May 5, 2010)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> who's nathan king and why did he edit your post?


The Pi is Nathan King.
He must of edited it before he got his named changed.


----------



## arecus2000 (May 6, 2010)

Prowler485 said:
			
		

> mrfatso said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Isn't the name supposed to change.


----------



## prowler (May 6, 2010)

arecus2000 said:
			
		

> Prowler485 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not if he edits it before he changes his name.
If he edits it again, his old name will be replaced by his new name.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 6, 2010)

arecus2000 said:
			
		

> Prowler485 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It did.


----------



## The Pi (May 6, 2010)

i am nathan king

the bugs have stopped now though


----------



## tj_cool (May 6, 2010)

Topic locked

Problem was solved and it's going off-topic


----------

